# Gun owners.... Look what's on the 2010 tax return....



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not sure if this is accurate or one of those stupid fake emails..anyone see this?

Verified true on Snopes 

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp 
*Gun owners.... Look what's on the 2010 tax return....*


*If you have a gun, I hope it isn't registered!*

Now ALL GUNS must be listed on your next (2010) tax return!
*
*
*Senate Bill SB-2099 will require us to put on our 2009 1040 federal tax form all guns that you have or own. It will require fingerprints and a tax of $50 per gun. This bill was introduced on February 24, 2009, by the Obama staff. BUT, this bill will only become public knowledge 30 days after the new law becomes effective! This is an amendment to the Internal Revenue Act of 1986. This means that the Finance Committee has passed this without the Senate voting on it at all**. *

*The full text of the IRS amendment is on the U.S. Senate homepage:** www.senate.gov. **You can find the bill by doing a search by the bill number, SB-2099. You know who to call; I strongly suggest you do.* 

*Text of H.R.45 as Introduced in House: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009:* *www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/text*
*Obama's Congress is now starting on the firearms confiscation bill. If it passes, gun owners will become criminals if you don't fully comply.
*
*Even gun shop owners didn't know about this because the government is trying to fly it under the radar as a 'minor' IRS revision, and, as usual, the 'political' lawmakers did not read this bill before signing and approving it!

To find out about this - go to any government website and type in HR 45 or Goggle HR 45 Blair Holt Firearm Licensing & Record of Sales Act of 2009. You will get all the information.

Basically this would make it illegal to own a firearm - any rifle with a clip or ANY pistol unless: 1) It is registered 2) You are fingerprinted 3) You supply a current Driver's License 4) You supply your Social Security number 5) You will submit to a physical & mental evaluation at any time of their choosing. Each update change or ownership through private or public sale must be reported and costs $25. Failure to do so you automatically lose the right to own a firearm and are subject up to a year in jail.*

*There is a child provision clause on page 16 section 305 stating a child-access provision. Gun must be locked and inaccessible to any child under 18. They would have the right to come and inspect that you are storing your gun safely away from accessibility to children and fine is punishable for up to 5 years in prison.

If you think this is a joke - go to the website and take your pick of many options to read this.. It is long and lengthy. But, more and more people are becoming aware of this. This is just a "termite" approach to complete confiscation of guns and disarming of our society to the point we have no defense - chip away a little here and there until the goal is accomplished before anyone realizes it.

THOMAS (Library of Congress) *

*<http://Thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:H.R.45>* *

**H.R.45: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act of 2009 - U.S. Congress - OpenCongress**<http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/show>** 
*
*H.R. 45: Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of *_* Sale Act of 2009 (GovTrack.us)*_*<http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-45>*


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Our long gun registry has been a failure in Canada, hence the current government is slowly pulling the plug on it...

You will still need a license for a long gun in Canada even after the long gun registry is over...


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Jesus, my gut is telling me bullshit. But god help us if its true.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wouldn't surprise me.

osama pushed national health care down our throats and this would be an excellent way to kill gun ownership in the USA


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Clearing Up the Rumors: The Truth About The "Gun Tax Bill" Friday, August 14, 2009 Over the past few months, NRA-ILA has received hundreds of e-mails warning us about "SB-2099," a bill that would supposedly require you to report all your guns on your income tax return every April 15. 
Like many rumors, there's just a grain of truth to this one. Someone's recycling an old alert, which wasn't even very accurate when it was new.

Full Article


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Reported as FALSE on SNOPES.


----------

